
How to Use SQL and Lenses Data API to Explore Streaming Data in Apache Kafka - lensesio
https://lenses.io/blog/2019/10/how-to-use-sql-and-lenses-data-api-to-explore-streaming-data-in-apache-kafka/
======
Antwnis
It's quite interesting how Lenses blends the streaming data fabric with the
application layer!

